# Mit einem Taster ein- und auschalten



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mit einem Taster etwas einschalten und mit demselben
Taster wieder ausschalten?

Hätte jemand dafür eine Lösung?

Danke in Vorraus!
Manson


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2006)

Wurde mal hier im Forum besprochen.

//Für AWL Step7
U E1.0 
FP M100.0 
X A1.0 
= A1.0 

Das war das beste Stück Code dazu.


----------



## CrazyCat (10 Februar 2006)

Steuerung wird man dafür keine brauchen.

Ein Taster und ein einfaches Stromstoßrelais sollten für diese Aufgabe voll und ganz reichen.


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2006)

@CC

Ja, man geht automatisch von einer SPS aus in einem SPS-Forum, irgendwie Gewohnheit  :lol:  :shock: .


----------



## _Thomas_ (10 Februar 2006)

Hallo Manson,



			
				Manson schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich mit einem Taster etwas einschalten und mit demselben Taster wieder ausschalten?



probier es mal mit der Suchfunktion des Forums oder für Step 7 mit
folgenden Code.

U   #Eingang;	// Abfrage Taster
FP  #HMEingang;	// Hilfsmerker Flankenauswertung Taster
X   #Ausgang;	// Exclusiv-Veroderung: Impulsmerker mit Ausgang
=   #Ausgang;	// Ansteuerung Ausgang

Gruß
    Thomas


----------



## CrazyCat (10 Februar 2006)

Immer sind sie nicht sinnvoll.

Ich hatte mal einen Kunden der wollte für ein paar Zeitfunktionen und eine handvoll logische Funktionen eine Mini - SPS in ein Seriengerät einbauen lassen. Das Teil hätte mehrere 100€ gekostet.

Ich hab' es ihm aus ein paar Relais und logischen Gattern für einen Bruchteil davon zusammenbauen können.


----------



## Josef (10 Februar 2006)

Manson schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Hätte jemand dafür eine Lösung?
> Danke in Vorraus!
> Manson



Du brauchst dazu einen Binäruntersetzer (T-Kippglied)
Im Siemens Gerätehandbuch zur S5-115U ist das sehr
ausführlich beschrieben (Seite 8-77).

Step5 AWL:

U   E 1.0
UN M 1.0
=   M 1.1
***
U   M 1.1
S   M 1.0
UN E 1.0
R   M 1.0
NOP 0
***
U  M 1.1
U  A 3.0
=  M 2.0
***
U   M 1.1
UN A 3.0
UN M 2.0
S   A 3.0
U   M 2.0
R   A 3.0
NOP 0

cu
Josef


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

danke, ich versuch ich es!
Ich weiss das es mit einem Stromstossrelais gehen würde. In der Aufgabe (bin Azubi) wird es aber mit Steuerung verlangt!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

Manson schrieb:
			
		

> danke, ich versuch ich es!
> Ich weiss das es mit einem Stromstossrelais gehen würde. In der Aufgabe (bin Azubi) wird es aber mit Steuerung verlangt!



Keine Triviale Aufgabe obwohl sie einfach klingen mag!

Am besten ist es bei solchen Problemen eine Funktionstabelle zu 
zeichnen um dann mit Hilfe der Schaltalgebra auf eine Brauchbare
Lösung zu kommen.

cu
Josef


----------



## Josef (10 Februar 2006)

Habe mich einzulogen vergessen!

cu
Josef


----------

